# could not boot FreeBSD on thinkpad x220 with msata ssd.



## pjincz (Dec 11, 2012)

My computer is thinkpad x220. I add an SSD to my computer for install FreeBSD. My SSD is Samsung PM830, interface is mSata II. I install system by a usb disk. I choose use entry disk, during install system. After all, when I reboot my computer, system could not boot. I mean that, BIOS could not recognize system. I once installed linux on this disk, no problem.
I use the same step to install FreeBSD on virtualbox, no problem, too. I had try to pull out my main disk, the problem still.

(my english is pool, thinks to everyone. ^_^)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2012)

If the BIOS doesn't recognise the disk FreeBSD isn't going to magically find it.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?  What partitioning scheme?  Some later Thinkpads will not boot from GPT partitions.


----------



## pjincz (Dec 12, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If the BIOS doesn't recognise the disk FreeBSD isn't going to magically find it.



BIOS can recognize the disk, but can not recognize freebsd, look liki.


----------



## pjincz (Dec 12, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD?  What partitioning scheme?  Some later Thinkpads will not boot from GPT partitions.



I had set cmos boot both UEFI/Legacy.

Once I try boot from usb and use sysinstall
sysinstall->Configure->Fdisk->ada1(this is my msata)->Write Changes->Install a Standard MBR....
then reboot my computer, I got 
"Error loading operating system"

who can tell me any advise?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

Have another look with fdisk(8) and make sure the FreeBSD slice is marked active.


----------

